# international sea furies



## jrk (Oct 7, 2005)

within these pictures are airworthy sea furies in differant air forces and chino air races.


http://www.fleetairarmarchive.net/Aircraft/Seafury.html


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice site jrk. Good pics.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll say!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 7, 2005)

yeah great site- what a plane!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Gotta love the Sea Fury, a real beauty.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Good stuff, jrk. I kow the guy taht owns and flies the Seafury with fuselage code 105 in Aussie markings. I will post a pic later tonight.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

An outstanding aircraft in my opinion. 
A real pleasure to see in the air too.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

It sure it. Nice aircraft and a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2005)

As promised, here are some of my shots of the Seafury. This one is owned and operated by Ellsworth Getchell. He goes by "Getch". One heck of a great pilot and a good guy too. These are shots I have taken over the last couple of years at various events.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks. I figured this was a good place for a little self promotion!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2005)

Opportunist.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2005)

Who....me? Um, yep, guilty.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Good thing the NKVD didn't ever get hold of you, Eric. Well, case over. Hang him.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pics Eric.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 8, 2005)

The Seafury when it flies at Chino is one cool event. The plane has a smoke generator that helps people track his aerobatics. The smoke also is picked up by the wingtip vortex's and its one neat thing to see the "tornado's" formed by the turbulent air.

I think I have some pix of it happening. If I do, I will post them.

Anyone who has been close to one these planes idling or moving along a taxiway, it exudes an aura of power.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2005)

I've seen a couple of them perform at airshows. A low high speed pass is awesome.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep, he has the smoke generators out on the wing. He puts aluminum tape behind them on the trailing edge of the wing to save his paint. It definitely gives you a feeling of power when they start up. It is surprisingly quite though when it flies.


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

great pics eric i wanna see some more  

the sea fury is indeed a wonderful bird but what do you expect when it comes form such a fine stable as the tempest and typhoon

(sorry guys had to give the tempest a mention shes my no.1 )


----------



## evangilder (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks, jrk. What's really funny is that Getch never likes his Sea Fury parked too close to the Mustang. He always says he doesn't want his plane to "catch anything"! It is quite a nice example.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

It is. Very nice aircraft.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 18, 2005)

There's a few Sea Fury's kicking around in Oz. I couldn't find pictures of all of them though.


----------



## helmitsmit (Oct 18, 2005)

Did the furies have any bad tendencies? Because I thinkit was the best single seat/piston engined plane ever built for overall capabilities


----------



## jrk (Oct 18, 2005)

just keep bringing the pics guys my jaws already on the floor in awe at these beauties lol.although i wouldnt complain if i saw a fury next to a mustang.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Love the pics, Wildcat. I'd never seen that navy blue one before.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Very Cool!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice pics Wildcat.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Funny, NS, I was going to say the same thing. That is the first one that I have seen in Navy blue also. It is a beauty! Great pics, Wildcat.


----------



## grumman-cats (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent pictures guys. I agree that the seafury is one of the best piston powered aircraft ever built. I can't afford the real thing so I have to satify my thirst with an R/C model of it but it looking pretty good.


----------

